# Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content



## scottd (Sep 3, 2002)

Recently had trouble with a swap I shouldn't have taken on. ABA CIS-E SWAP.
I got the swap to run but only for a time frame of 20 minutes at a time. 
In short, after many hours of playing around with the car and swapping parts I decided it was time to step up to the plate and purchase a SEM
Franz lead me the way http://www.dieboldautosport.com/
Vipec V44
http://www.vi-pec.com/page_files/V44.html 
we had a few issues with certain parts that needed to be replaced but in the end He got it done and now the car will be ripping in OCMD
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq-zHpXVDWM
enjoy...I know I will


----------



## mjleamy (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (scottd)*

Out of curiosity, how much for the ECU and harness (as pictured on the web page)?
This:


----------



## scottd (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (mjleamy)*

prices change daily due to the exchange rate. I wish I could have bought it last year when prices were done
best bet is call for pricing


----------



## scottd (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (scottd)*

Got my car back last THursday drove to OCMD drove all weekend and all the way home with out any problems.
This car pulls like a mother Fawking champ!
and I am averaging over 31 MPG's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thank you Franz


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (scottd)*

I'm glad I spoke with Franz at H2O....I'll finally be able to get out of C2 software HELL!!.


----------



## OLD-GTI (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (OLD-GTI)*


----------



## scottd (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (OLD-GTI)*

Oh damn, Franz just showed me that pic last night


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: Thank You DiEBOLD AUTOSPORT in Winchester VA.....SEM content (scottd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scottd* »_Oh damn, Franz just showed me that pic last night

saw this car at the shop a couple times, VERY nice car.
Makes me miss my mk2 a ton.


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

and you should.


----------

